# Mens place to chat part 3



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

New home guys, Happy chatting 

x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

catch..

well done.. had every faith in your in little tykes making it to this stage..
                                       

TAKE GOOD CARE of your now D/W and make her rest.. and rest.. and then rest some more.. good luck my friend.. my faith is growing by the minute as i have every ounce of faith in your little tykes..
seriously good luck bud..   its upon you..( but you knew i was going to say that any way lmao )

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Guys,

One week to test day and must say this 2ww seems to be flying by!!
Not sure if it's just coz we're busy, or if things are just fundamentally different for us this time having had a sucesful tx in the past, but it certainly seems a whole lot less stressful than on previous tx!
Of course I'm still dreading the morning on the 12th waiting for that phone call, but then that's to be expected!!
Getting ready for xmas now... thinking about the decorations.... think that's gonna be testing as TJ is into absolutely everything and have visions of the tree spending more time horizontal than virticle!!
A couple of days ago I was sat at the dining room table and heard something behind me... TJ had managed to climb on the sofa and get onto the coffee table! He was just reaching for Angie's coffee, I shouted "NO"... so he picked up the coffee... as I jumped up to run over to him he saw me coming... threw the coffee in the air... jumped off the settee and ran off laughing his head off! Coffee absolutely everywhere!!!!! Aaaarrghhhh!! The joys of having a toddler!!! lol
Terrible 2's certainly seem to have started early with this young man!! lmao

Anyway, speak soon peeps...

Catch


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Catch, sounds like TJ is pretty lively. 

Evelyn's not too lively right now. She's got one of those bugs that's going round and she's a bit poorly. We've been mopping up sick and changing some pretty nasty nappies at the moment. I think she's over the worst of it and I expect she'll be her usual bubbly self again soon.

Good luck with the 2ww.

Neil


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Ahh... hope she's soon on themend mate. TJ started with the sniffles this afternoon! 
Mind... I suppose that could be a result of him getting his first nose bleed today! lol... rough.... that's not the word!!! lol


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi guys

how you all doing?

Catch- i have everything crossed for you all that this cycle goes as well as your last and that your back to sleepless nights again soon!!!!

Neil- hope your DD is better soon and not long now till your first family chirstmas 

Davey- hope your not working too hard- how is the new job going

hi to everyone else who reads this thread!

im gonna be in chat tomorrow night from 8pm if any of you fancy a natter- would love to get mens chat back on for our thurs nights- maybe we could get them going again in the new yr? if thur nights are not good then pls let me know and will see if we can change it

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

catch..

absolutly LMAO @ you chasing lil tj around the house..

DHniel  hope your baby girl gets well soon.. sound's like your in for a few sleepless nights.

MJ.  

maybe we could move men's night to sunday night.. it seem's that,that would probably be an advantage 

especially for us that have to work extra long days ( not like catch who has to deal with the odd water

leak lmao )

hi to every one else

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

lol....................... keep up Neo.....packed up the kitchens a couple of months ago!

Fingers firmly crossed over here... 2 days left on the 2ww, blood test Tuesday morning, call around 1-2pm.

No feelings from Angie either way, which is good coz it's horrible when your girl feels positive about it then gets a neg! TBH 2ww been a breeze compared to previous ones as just been so busy between us, especially with TJ having a virus for the last 5 days which has meant hanging his nappy every 20 mins... 24 hours a day!! A whole lot of crap there believe me!!!

Anyway... almost done now, got a day finishing off chrimbo shopping tomorrow and that's it done!

We're a little aprehensive about Tuesday morning, but are takin the attitude it's either worked or it aint (which is easy for us to say and i apologise to those this may offend) which has helped us through an awful lot!!

Anyway... you'll be the firs to know our news......

Catch


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi everyone. 

After Evelyn had the virus, she very kindly shared it with her parents, so last week wasn't much fun. Fortunately we'd all more or less recovered by the weekend. We saw the new Bond last night and we were both impressed. It's a bit brutal in places and doesn't have the OTT special effects of some recent Bond movies. For my taste it's much better like that. 

Evelyn's second tooth broke through today and we think there are a few more very close to the surface. Not sure if that's why she's been difficult with meals and sleeping today.

Catch. Good luck for tomorrow.

Neil


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're absolutely made up!!
Clinic said they look for pg hormone levels of 70 and ours are 172 today so it's a really strong result!!!

Scan next Tuesday so fingers crossed all stays well!

Thanks for all your support guys!

Catch & Angie
xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Absolutely fantastic news

CONGRATULATIONS Catch & Angie

         

I have just rung dave to tell him he is so, so chuffed for you and will post when he gets home - We knew you were gonna do it   

C x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fab news                  

well done catch and Angie

TJ is gonna be a big bro!!!!

hugs

xxxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

well done my son.. please pass on my congrats to angie for me and give lil tj ( soon to be big tj ) a hug for me..

i knew it was going to happen for you.. it had to. . santa came early to your house.. good luck for the future days my friend and hope all goes well at your first scan 



neo


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

catch and angie congrats on your bfp. am so made up for you both,you both deserve it so much.tj is going to be so good as a big brother  .what an ace christmas present. well done the both of you.
      

lots of love
jane+Oliver
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## carl1 (Mar 23, 2006)

well done to the both of you
all the best for the next nine months really pleased for you all 

take it easy

carl oliver


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Angie and Catch, Fantastic news for you, What a christmas present 

       

Massive congratulations to you all  
Wishing you a healthy nad happy pregnancy and beyond 

Love and best wishes
Nicky & John x x x​


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Woo hoo


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Guys

i will be in chat tonight from 8pm if any of you are around- im happy to change the night

i have 1 for a sun night , does this suit you guys better? pls let me know

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Peeps,

Sorry wasn't able to get in chat last Thursday!

Thank you all so much for all your congrats messages. We've been busy trying to take it all in... and failed miserably, it just doesn't seem real yet. We had our 2nd bloods this morning, looking for a count of 1000, todays was 2376... either gonna be a VERY positive pg reading or TJ might be big bro to a couple of nippers! 
We can't have our scan until 2nd january as clinic is closed for Chrimbo... hoping it'll seem a little bit more real by then!

If I don't get on to post again I hope you all have a fantastic christmas and wish you all happiness and fulfillment for 2007!!

Catch, Angie & TJ


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

morning guys

firstly Merry Christmas and a very happy new yr to all - i hope 2007 brings your dreams true

Catch- fab numbers .........looks like Angie is cooking well!  .....love the pic of your children!

Davey- hope your well and hope to see you about here soon

Neil- hope you are all well and looking forward to your first daddy Christmas

Jon- replied to your pm last night- you know where i am anytime

hi to everyone else

sorry i haven't been about much over the past few weeks however DH and i have make the decision to stop trying to have a biological family (don't like using Tc any more) and have now applied to adopt to hopfully become a family, so i have been busy do some bits in the house (tiling some of the kitchen/bathroom , painting and wallpapering............not much really   )

hugs

Mez
xxxx

Ps can i ask you all to take a few mins to read through FF's new Bullying and Harrassment Policy which you can find it by clicking on the link in my signature


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey MJ,

Huge decision the two of you have made. I have nothing but the highest respect for you both as it must have been difficult.

As always will keep you in our prayers and truly hope that 2007 brings you nothing but happiness!

Catch
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

Thanks catch for as always your kind and meaningful words- means slot to know we have support! our decision has took us 2-3 yrs to talk though and now for us it feel right! we are hoping to be able to apply for a 2 children betwen 0-5yrs old! that would be our family complete then!

x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Aaah... wishing you the very best hun, and we'll be with you every step of the way!!!


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE​
ALL THE BEST FOR THE NEW YEAR

Neo


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in and say Merry Christmas Guys 

I hope all your dreams come true in 2007

Lots of love and best wishes to you all 

Nicky

x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

MJ..

good luck with the adoption.. i wish you all the luck in the world that you get what you wish for in the new year and many more years to come.


catch.. all the best for the 2nd of january my freind.. as allways my fingers are tightly crossed for you and your future family. keep us updated.

hey to every one else i  missed.. gota dash for crimbo dinner..

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Chaps... and ladies of course...

Hope you've all had a good Christmas and are planning a good one for this evening.

Just 2 days till we find out how things are going... starting to get a bit nervous for the scan now... had a couple of dreams about twins, but I'm not sure if that's just because we lost TJ's twin in the last pg. Angie pulled her back a couple of days ago picking TJ up so she's walking around like a weirdo right now! 
TJ is wicked... he's into absolutely everything, really enjoys standing on setee's coffee tables, chairs and jumping about just to see our faces filled with dread!! Little monkey!

Right.... there he goes waking from his nap so got to dash as it'll take Angie an hour to get upstairs! lol

Happy New year Guys....

Catch


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok...

Had scan this afternoon... haven't really got a clue how i feel!!

There's two heartbeats.. which is fantastic, but one of the babies measures 8mm and has a very strong heart beat, whereas the other measures 2mm and is very difficult to make out the movement of the heart. Both yolk sacks are the same size. The coordinator giving Angie her scan said, at first, that the 2nd embrio may hve implanted later than the first and therefore be "behind" in it's development, but then told us not to expect it to be there at our next scan in 2 weeks time!

Obviously we're delighted to see the larger baby doing so well, but at the same time it brings back feelings from losing TJ's twin in the last tx. Personally, as soon as I saw that heart beat, I have 2 babies in there, and it's difficult to think that one may 'perish' in the next 2 weeks. Of course I'm gonna try to be optimistic that it is indeed just at an earlier development stage than the other, and I'm not sure if the nurse was just trying to prepare us for a possible outcome or not, but rather than feeling elation, as we've been expecting to, I feel decidedly down in the dumps! 

Sorry if this seems a little selfish, I know how much many of you would love to be in the position of having one child 'on board', and I am truly thankfull for that tiny baby, I just feel that if number 2's not going to make it, it would have been easier never to have known it was a possibility having really struggled with the loss last time!

Sorry guys..

Catch


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

catch

pm'ed you

xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

eimear said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope you don't mind me contacting you like this. I am a journalist and I'm writing on a feature on men who want to be fathers but so far haven't had children. I was genuinely touched by your posting and wondered if you would like to be part of the feature. We would, of course, pay a generous fee for your time and trouble.
> My personal email address is [email protected] Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.
> ...


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

MJ... saw our post re the SW meeting at end of Jan in the part 2 section. Just wanted to let you know we'll be thinking of you and praying all goes well! Keep us informed hun!

Catch
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi Guys

How you all doing? we have gone very quiet on here?

hugs

Mez
xxx

ps we have our "interview/chat" with 2 SW (social workers) end of Jan so fingers crossed for us pls! as this is when they decided if we can apply to adopt 


pss thanks catch- didnt know i had put it in part 2 till you said!!!!


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi chaps (and chapettes   )

Neo has asked me to post to thank you for his Happy Birthday Wishes......he has asked me to say sorry for not posting lately but his new job is taking up all his time, i don't even see him much at mo    

He has also asked me to let you all know we are cycling again in Feb....so not long now      

Catch....hoping everything turns around for you  

MJ.....    for you sweetie...we have got everything crossed xxxx

Love to all

Trinity


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Channy,

Tell Neo that the Oracle is thinking about him, and you Trinity, for the coming tx. I understand how busy life can get outside of ff, hopefully we'll all get a little more time to post more again some time!

M_J, thanks for the pm hun, you're a star! xxx

Scan this afternoon.... will report our news later!

Catch


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Guys..

Well, we lost the little one, but we're left with one very healthy, very jumpy little tot, who now measures 23.2mm. Was great to see so much detail and so much development.... and so much movement too!

Feel terribly disappointed that we've lost another baby, just brings back the pain of last time, but, at the same time, feel incredibly lucky to have the remaining bubs still in there and doing well.

So... we're discharged from the IVF clinic now, which seems very weird, as we know we'll never be under their care again, this was always going to be our last attempt. It's over to the wonderful local hospital and mid-wife team, who were less than wonderful last time! Fingers crossed we don't have the same problems and we can avoid them as much as possible!

Hoping that Angie is less 'trouble' than last time too... LOL... she was down the ozzy every 2 days last time... it drove me crazy never mind them! TJ should keep her busy as usual and hopefully that'll mean she doesn't worry quite so much! It certainly seems to be making this pg go much quicker! Can't believe we're 9 weeks already!!
Due date is 21st August... lots of other birthdays, anniversaries, etc to avoid around then, but we'll see huh?

Thanks to you all for your support through our tx, before our tx, for the last 3 years or so, we truly do appreciate it!

Catch


----------



## KennyG (Aug 14, 2006)

The very best of luck Catch. 

Ken


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Davey and Channy, good luck with your cycle,

Catch and Angie, I hope everything goes well from here.

We're back to the clinic on Friday for a preliminary consultation about getting Ben  and Jerry  out of their chiller cabinet some time this year.


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Evelyn Rose is one today. 

Daddy didn't have the best possible day. The air conditioning failed in the data centre and a number of systems crashed. I had quite a stressful day dealing with the situation, then bunked off early to spend some time with Evelyn Rose and her little friends. I enjoyed it, but I would have enjoyed it more, if I could have wound down a little more quickly.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

DHNeil....

Big    hugs to Evelyn Rose, hope she had a super day!! What a shame you were having a bad day at work mate!

Wanted to wish you luck for your frosties too mate... keep us posted as to how things go!!

Kenny... cheers mate... we have everything crossed for a smooth remaining 6.5 months! lol

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok (not long now M_J... how you holding up hun?)


Catch


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi lads

sorry not posted for a while- im full of Flu ! 

Catch- doing ok- have bots to do in house before they come out! how u doing?

Neil- Happy 1st birthday to Evelyn Rose- where has the yr gone

Davey- how u doing?

Hi to everyone else

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Been thinking about you all day M_J.... how's it gone hun


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey guys

sorry not posted for a while

Our news was we meet with 2 SW yesterday and they were very nice and went through alot of info with us, they spent 2hours with us, they need to type up a report and its passed to the manager for final review however they gave us an unofficial YES!!!!! they are gonna ring me by the end of the week to confirm and to confirm that we are on the april prep course- they have given us an aprox date of oct for panel!!!! 

How are you all?

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Lads

just a quick post before i turn laptop off and go to sleep

we got the called today to give us the official YES! 11 weeks till prep course which i know will be here before we know it!!! (its been 8weeks already since we first spoke to them which has gone alot quicker)

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats great M J really good news.

Hope this year flys by for you..


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

Catch- how are you all? 

Davey- have everything crossed for you and channy for this cycle  

Neil- how did it go at clinic? any news on when ben and jerry are to be woken?

Jon- how you doing? good to have a natter the other night

Hi to everyone else

well i got a call from the SW's to say someone has dropped out of the next course and would we be happy to take there place- so we are starting our prep course in 12days!!! so our 11ww is now a 12day wait!!!!

hugs

Mez

xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

M J said:


> hey ladies
> 
> Catch- how are you all?
> 
> ...


M J thats really good that you will be starting so quick, you must be very excited now.

Good luck with everything x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

M J said:


> hey ladies


Ladies? Are you talking about Davey, Catch, me?



M J said:


> Neil- how did it go at clinic? any news on when ben and jerry are to be woken?


We had a good consultation. Lots of positive answers to our questions.

We're thinking June at the moment.

Neil


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

sorry for calling you ladies!

last week i was looking after some extra bits on FF and think i was on auto pilot

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey GENTS  

how are you all?

we are getting rather quiet on here! 

Neil-wont be long now till you and DW are back on the tx rollercoaster - im sure your DD will kept you going during it

Davey- good luck to you and channy for your current tx cycle- i have everything crossed for you

Jon- just seen that debs is home- how fab- i will pm you later 

Catch- how you doing? hows angie and TJ? 

hi to everyone else who reads 

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi All...

Sorry, not being very good with the keeping up thing at all!
I do keep thinking of you all, but am now busy running 3 web-sites and working very hard expanding the business. Just got some new premises, which I've set myself the target of having up and running in 6 weeks, whilst still trying to manufacture more than ever in the existing unit.... if I'd got any hair I'd be pulling it out!!!
On top of that TJ's been ill, as have Beth, Zac & Hope!!... just had them for the 1st time in 3 weeks... which is just too long a time not to see them!
M_J... can't believe your 11 week wait has reduced so much!! WeyyyyyHeyyyy....... keep us posted, I know we're not getting on much but we do care and we're just praying for everything to right for you guys!!
Neo.... you and Trinity started yet mate Come on, keep us utd!!
Neil... best of luck mate, back on the treck again eh? Will keep you in our thoughts too!
Jon_P... Hi mate, not sure we've been introduced properly yet  we're doing pretty good thanks for asking bud, hope all is well with you and yours!!

Well, just a couple of quick updates...

TJ goes from strength to strength, he is an absolutely amazing child,not least because of the size of him!! He's now 19 months old and comes up to the shoulders of his 5 yr old sister.... who is the biggest in her year at school by absolutely miles!! He towers over all his 2 year friends!! It's got so bad that he can get everything off the dining room table already!!!!
Anyway, he had his first experience of snow last week... so thought you'd like to see a piccy as it's been a while...









Meanwhile... his Big Bruv, Isaac, starts to take some seriously large steps in the same direction of his old man, taking this carp in the middle of winter from a difficult Northern gravel pit... and getting himself his first ever magazine publication in the process...









Anyway... look at the time... I've gotta crack on!!

Take care all... and keep in touch!!

Catch, Angie, TJ


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

As it's quiet on here, I thought I'd write a quick progress report. Evelyn Rose now has a mean crawl and she's standing on her own for brief periods (probably about 10 seconds). She has 4 upper teeth and 2 lower teeth. Her cuteness remains undeniable.

Neil


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Guys (and Gals   )

Neo has asked me to post as he just dosen't have a minute these days... 

Catch ~ Oh how your little man has grown    He is so lovely....we hope the pregnancy is going well mate 

MJ ~ How are you getting on hunny?  Thinking about you sweetie xxx

Neil ~ How's it going? What stage are you at?  Our thoughts are with you xx

Nicky ~ Hope things are well with you hunny  

Jon_P ~ Hi i think we had a brief natter in chat the other day....hope you are well  

Well we are d/reg now, found a big cyst on my ovary so tx might be canceled if it hasn't gone but we are staying hopeful that things will sort themselves out...baseline scan is the 8th march so hopefully we will have some news then one way or the other  

We think about you all often, even if Neo has been absent for sooooooooooooooooooooooo long  

Love &    to everyone

Neo & Trinity xxxx


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

Morning all,

I am quite new to this site so thought I would just pop in and say hi to everyone

Mac


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi lads

Mac- welcome to the mens room

Neo- thank you trinity for posting- ref the cyst causing probs- have they said if they will drain it for you as i know this is an option one of my friends had post starting stims- have everything crossed for you

Catch- how you doing- live the pics

Neil- how you doing?

Jon- how you doing- sorry i haven't replied to your last pm

well news on us- we have done the prep course- awaiting phone call for a date for review meeting and then start home assessment- all going well however been very heavy going both metally and emotionally.

hugs

xx xx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

maximac said:


> I am quite new to this site so thought I would just pop in and say hi to everyone


Welcome to the mens' room. It's been pretty quiet here lately, but we're a friendly bunch. Ask any questions you want or just rabbit a bit, if you need to talk. We're all going through treatment or we've been through it.

Neil


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Channy said:


> Neil ~ How's it going? What stage are you at? Our thoughts are with you xx


Generally things are going well. I have a cough that won't go away and Evelyn wasn't too well at the weekend. She's pretty much back to her usual self, but she's eating slightly less than usual. She's still got a healthy appetite, but the hollow legs don't take as much as they used to.

We won't be starting treatment for a while. We're looking at a May/June FET cycle.


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello,

New to FF.  Have posted in DP (mens) in support of Maximac.  After several years of trying we had a firm diagnosis in December and will start our first IVF cycle within 3 weeks.  Scary, but exciting.  My biggest worry is balancing 60+ hours a week working with support of DW.  Any advice, tips, ways to keep foot from mouth gratefully received.

Jim


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Very quiet in here.

We've had a tough March, more colds, stomach bugs and teething so we're all a little sleep deprived. I've finally got out on the bike again  a couple of times this week, before the weather turned grotty again.

I've signed up for the London to Cambridge bike ride this year. It should be easier logistically than London to Brighton was. I need to check how easy it is to get the bike in the back of our new car, or if I'll need a bike rack.

Where are you all? How is everybody?


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Guys

It's Trinity again!!!!  Yep Neo is still busy but wanted to let you all know that we got BFP on Weds altho the levels are low at 50 so we are having a retest on tuesday

Hope you are all well?  Have you all disappeared   

C xxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Channy, 

Great news there for you hope it all works out     .

Nice to hear your news       

It is quiet on here these days but i am sure the numbers will pick up.

Tell Neo to get on here, another male chat night is being set up, need to get the numbers up  .

regards Jon


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Channy you know my feelings on this chick and know how chuffed I am for you  You both deserve this so much, I'll not repeat my PM  But just wanted to say congrats again, And Davey get posting again!!!! Or else  

As for the rest of you guys, where are you   I think your all working too hard and it's about time you got your  back in here 

x x x


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Guys................Where are you all  

I've given Davey a swift kick up the   and he said he will come on and catch up, not that theres alot of you about  

Well we had a repeat HCG test today and can happily say that our BFP has been confirmed....our levels went from 50 to 1400    We have scan on the 18th  

Trinity xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Good on you Channy,

Trying to recruit some more chaps again, it has been quiet the mens boards tend to follow a trend i think, who's going through treatment at the time.

Hopefully we can win some people back.

Regards Jon


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thought I'd stop by and see how you are all doing but no one has been to let us know  Where are you all? You must be very busy 

Jon, Hows things? Hope your OK 

Channy Hunny, I'm so pleased about your levels hun, You must be chuffed to bits  Loads of luck for tomorrows scan, Will stop by for an update once I get in from work 

Hello to everyone else, hope your all OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi guy' an gal's... sorry i havent posted... its been a while...

its more than fab news about DW BFP news.. ( which i am delayed in telling LOL )
im soooooooooooooo wrapped up in work and bfp that i have to do things twice over cause it still aint sunk in... appointments and everything else make me even more anxouis. dont even know how to spell that but hope thats right.
Qestion for ALL .....
Am i in the wrong for requesting that DW does not do night shift's in such early days as changing shifts will disrupt the bfp, changing patern's could have a massive affect.. i worry a great deal about this as my DW say's she will be ok.

all advise welcome.. 
just dont want to loose something we've been fighting for so long..


im there now.. i dont want to blow it..


neo 

(( CATCH ... NEED SOME ADVISE ))

PS.. sorry for this intense// unpradictable message (MJ / Nicky) love you loads promise i will join you all again soooooon xxxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Davey,

Great news there for you both, congratulations on your BFP.

I know that some places carry out risk assessments on ladies that are PG, i know if DW had ever got PG i would have been the same.

I think we like to be protective after the pain and suffering of the roller coaster fertility route, would be worth finding out the company she works for policy is on this.

I haven't seen Catch post for a while to be honest, the male boards have been very quiet lately.


Regards Jon (aka Deb P's other half here!! )


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Right lads

whats going on- where are ya all? i need all my buddies back to keep me (in) sane! 

Davey- as i have said via PM to your DW im so chuffed for you guys! i would get her to let them do a risk assesment asap

Catch- if ya out there- come in! talk to us and let us know how your scrummy children are and how that DW of yours is...........oh and how you are too!

Neil- hows things with you? hows DD and DW?

CC- how you doing my fellow mod bod?

hi to everyone else!

hugs

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

hi all..

thanks jon..

rang ginges work after brief conversation with the clinic and demanded that ginge does not do the night shifts...

night shifts changed to day shifts and alls well in my eye's...

channy's boss is gonna get a real big piece of my mind when i get the chance to speak to him or when he actually does 

a shift. he has no concern for DW previous treatment and feelings let alone the second time round..

sorry i seem cheesed..

hope to catch with you all soon.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi All,

So sorry I aint about much just lately, just sooooo busy and little time for anything but work! 

Neo... said it in the pm, but once again... you and Trinity deserve this so much, Angie and I are totally made up for you guys!!

M_J/Nicky, Hi to you lovelly ladies... hope all is well with you girls, will try and catch up with all your news as soon as I can!

Neil... hope all is well in your world mate!!
Jon, will try and get on to introduce myself a bit better as I'm not sure we've spoken before 

Quick update on US.... Angie's coping well, but growing amazingly quickly!! She looks 8 months pregnant already (if we'd not had another scan I'd swear we'd never lost the twin!). The little one is kicking away already, and the news is.... it's a GIRL!! Yeah!!!!
TJ is a little bugger nowadays... but hellish cute with it too! Hes into everything and anything and makes us laugh so hard... he's an absolute dream of a kid, we are soooo lucky to have him! His talking is coming on very slowly, he's a mile behind his peers, but he'll get there eventually and has recently taken to burbling a lot!! lol.... tbh he's far too busy to be learning how to 'rolly polly' (head over heels), jump off the settee, chase the rabbit round the garden, play football and golf, pull his chair to the sink and wash the pots... dismantle the dvd/tv/satelite connections and try real hard to put em back together again (although he never quite manages that! lol )... regular little boy stuff I guess, but he's just soooo funny with it!! He's also taken to telling us off, not verbally... just pointing his finger at us and rolling his eyes!! lol

Me... well, work is crazy as I've said, I have managed a total of 8 nights fishing all year, which is not so good, but hey, gotta pay the bills eh? We're off to Wales on Monday, just for a short break so that I can try and get some much needed r&r, but we'll see.... reckon TJ might have different ideas! lol

Anyway... that's my time up already, need to get into the sack as legs are hurting so much I could chop em off!

Hi to everyone I missed, and I'll try and get back soon!!

Catch


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi to all,

Posted a month or so back and have been overwhelmed at work since.  Also can't dislodge DW from FF.    Things have moved forwards considerably.  DW had her stim scan this morning and we have a green light for egg collection etc. on Monday.  Really pleased, but more terrified than ever.    

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya chaps,

How is everybody, hope all is well.

Catch22, we have spoke lots of times as a matter of fact you have gave me some really good advice in the past when we where going down the the fertility road.

You would have known me as "Deb P's other half here!!!  " as i used post from my wifes profile, i have decided to pay my dews to this site and support others through the rollercoaster fertility road.

Regards Jon


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi to all,

Following egg collection and embryo transfer, we are on the wonderful 2ww. It means I can drink without guilt and dw not being (too) disapproving.  

*Nicky1* From elsewhere I know you are in a similar situation to us. Good luck with the patience!!

*Cheshirecheese* Jon, hope things will free up time for us to have the chat night soon. Thanks for your advice last time.

*Davey* Congrats on the BFP and glad the scan was OK (a while back I know). DW and I hopeful we will follow in your footsteps.

More chat, less silence please,

Jim


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi everyone

I can't believe it's been over a month since I last posted. I don't know where the time goes.

Evelyn is now toddling and into all the cupboards we haven't secured. The house has sprouted cages and cleaning materials have been moved to secure locations.

After a long quiet period at work, it's all go again.

I hope everyone is well.

Neil


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi lads

Neil- lovely to hear how evelyn is doing- when do you and DW cycle again?

Catch- hows everything going for you?

davey- hows you and channy! channy if you read this pls update us! 

Jim- hows the 2WW going for you- i think us ladies do forget you men at time!

Jon- hope debs is doing well post op! my thoughts are with you both

hi to everyone else!

hugs

xxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

M J said:


> Neil- lovely to hear how evelyn is doing- when do you and DW cycle again?


We've just had our blood tests done today to allow us to start a FET cycle on DW's next AF.

Neil


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just thought i would let you know i haven't abandoned you all, still here, well just about anyway

Sorry not around as much as i would like, DW had a massive operation on the 26th of April ending all hopes for anymore fertility treatment.

It has been up and down since the Operation and she is currently still in Hospital.

Neil nice to see your starting your cycle again, Good luck an all.

Regards to everybody

Jon


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi,

Bad news.  Our 2WW lasted only 10 days.  Back to the drawing board.....

Good luck on your FET cycle Neil.

Hope your DW will be home with you soon Jon.

All the best to everyone,

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Jim the Cat,

So sorry to hear that buddy, chin up sent you a message.

Big    to you both.

and look after the cat

Regards Jon


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

so sorry to hear your news Jim- take care of you and your DW

xxxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Jim

Sorry to hear it didn't work out this time.  Do you have any frosties?

Best of luck

Neil


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the support.

We do have 2 frosties so we're not beaten yet.

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya all,

Hows everybody doing, its all very quiet on here these days, no male gossip out there "Must be some"

Neil - How are you doing, hows everything going

M J - Your quiet, its not like you

Davey - You gone up in a puff smoke again.

Catch - Were have gone too

Jim the cat - we haven't chatted for a few days, you ok buddy.

Come on lads where have you all gone and Lady


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

No news is good news?

We're back on the IVF lottery (fresh cycle) next month.  Not all that keen on the idea of back to back cycles, but in the end went for it because I think the longer I left it the less I would want to do it again.  BFP or BFN, I'll be into the 6 week holiday shortly after test day so will have time to sort my head out away from work.

Hope all's well for all.

Jim


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

OK, this it. Day 1 today, so DW has rung Bourn Hall and booked our FET cycle.

Neil


----------



## Tigger68 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello guys

Room for another

I wanted to join in the chat in the chat room the other week but the OH insisted she needed the pc

OH told me there is a chat thread too so is it ok to join you guys

We are waiting to start our 1st IVF

T68


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Welcome to the hive of inactivity Tigger68.  As you can see, it's quiet at the minute.  Everyone must be out in the sunshine.

Jon - you back at work yet?

Neil - How goes FET?

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry chaps, had a busy couple of days i am here.

Jim, yes i have gone back to work   and DW is still in Hospital   .

T68, hello there, yes of course you can join us, although it has gone really quiet lately.

We will have to get these boards going again

What is everybody upto these days.

Regards Cheese


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

Sorry have been so quiet! not like me to me so quiet!  

for those who dont know me i am the female mod on the mens room board! 

Cheesy - hope debs is better soon and home with you- you ahve both had a bad time of it over the past few months(too many months!) 

Jim- welcome- hows things going for you?

Tigger aka mr ikea!   how are you? 

Neil- hows DW,DD oh and you! when are you foing the FET cycle? have everything crossed

Catch- come back! 

Davey! where are you

hi to everyone else!

xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

M J

Hows it going hun,

see you are doing well on the adoption front, that has flown over may be not for you though.

Think we will not be starting in September, may be next year for us.

Having a day today, cut the MIL's headge for her yesterday, god i am unfit, i am aching all over  


Come on chaps jump on board


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi everybody, especially Tigger. Welcome aboard. The men's room is a lot quieter than it used to be, but we're a friendly bunch, when we're here.



M J said:


> Neil- hows DW,DD oh and you! when are you foing the FET cycle? have everything crossed


Everybody's good.

DW's brother is back from NZ for a few weeks, so we're taking some time out to spend with him and our little niece.

The FET cycle is happening. DW has picked up the meds from Bourn, so it will all be happening soon.

Tigger, when you say you are waiting for your first IVF, where are you in the process? Have you done all the consultations and do you have a definite plan or are you just waiting to start the process?

Neil


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

dhneil said:


> it will all be happening soon.


DW started sniffing her Synarel today, so we're back on the roller coaster.


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello to all,

Neil - must be pleased to get it all started.

DW has been sniffing for nearly two weeks.  Unfortunately it's coincided with hayfever season, so we're not too sure how much of the drug is getting in.  Time will tell....  

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Well its good to see there is plenty of sniffing going on .

Got my fingers crossed for you chaps and your partners, i would love to see so more success for us lot.

Jim, Hayfever aye if its not one thing its another to combat, i am sure she will be getting enough though


Lots of       for you all

Regards Jon


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

Neil- good luck for the cycle- please keep us updated

Jim- If DW is finding it hard with the sniffer and the hayfever then maybe she is better to switch to buserline jabs as this happened to a friend of mine the the sniffing was starting her sneezing and making her hayfever seem worse esp with sore nose!

Cheesy- hows u and DW?

hi to everyone else

do you guys want a mens chat night again? (thats if i am welcome as a girlie to host/co host with cheesy!) if so what day (i cant do weds as i do adoption chat) however flexi on other nights- let us know

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya M J

Where you have you been  ,

No change with DW, she is still in hospital.

Looking into getting a ward named after her   "Mrs Cheese Ward".

Jim the cat, hows Mrs Jim doing with her sniffing.

Neil how are things with you bud and your DW.

M J you seem to be doing really well with the Adoption, we have all our dates through just up in the air at the moment  , you are sailing through it  

Regards Cheese


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hiya!

Supposed to be working, but I've run out of energy.

Mrs JtC is still sniffing (hayfever and drug) and is now onto jabbing.  We've changed stimming drug to puragon (?).  It needs to stay in the fridge, which is a pain since she's away teaching in Brighton at the university next week.  She's having to take our camping fridge with her.  She's also a bit bummed because I did all the injections last cycle.  I must say I wouldn't want to stab myself on a daily basis.

Jon - do you have your own dedicated parking space for visiting DW yet?
Neil - hope all's running smoothly
MJ - can only really commit to chat nights on a Sunday.

Is there anyone else out there?

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

I am here Jim drifting back and too.

I know my DW jabbed herself, i am terrible around neddles so welldone to you.

As for the parking space, i have one right by the main doors 

Its all gone quiet again


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi to all!

Just a quick update.  DW had day 10 scan today and we're booked in for EC on Tuesday.  

Really mucked up my planning for the week as I had provisionally booked off Monday and Wednesday.  

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya,

Jim things are moving then although your week has been cocked up, good to see you both got through the sniffing episode.

Neil how are things going with you.

M J where have you gone  

Tigger you still there buddy, whats happening.

Hello........hello........anybody else out there


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi,

Contrary to the popular song, the drugs do work - DW struggling to walk around from discomfort of ovaries.  Must admit I wouldn't want to grow a bunch of grapes on my insides.

Not OHSS so don't start worrying (yet).

Hope you're all doing OK.

Jim


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

dhneil said:


> DW started sniffing her Synarel today, so we're back on the roller coaster.


OK, today we're on a down slope. At the base line on Friday the clinic were concerned about the thickness of the womb lining. DW went back today and we've had to abandon this cycle . We should still be on for next cycle.


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Neil - Really sorry to hear things haven't worked out.  New cycle in August?

Following EC today, we're waiting for the call.  Numbers are better than last time, but still not too confident.

Jim


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

ET will be on Sunday, a day 5 transfer, so have everything crossed that there will be something to transfer.

Did you all see that Loki got a BFP?

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry to read things haven't come out in your favour on this cycle, great to see you are thinking forward though.

Jim some good vibes for you, made up for you.


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

So far so good..........

Mr Cheese - thanks for the credits.  I'm saving up for a monkey of my own.  Alternatively, I could try washing the bossman's pants.  

7 school days until freedom.   

Jim


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

just to say have not forgotten you however me and Mr MJ are moving house on mon so this week is rather busy with packing old house and paint new one before carpets go in on sat!

thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Good luck with the move MJ.

Bad news for us I'm afraid.  BFN this morning.  And sunburn from yesterday's one day summer.

2 school days until freedom.

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Jim,

Really sorry to hear that buddy, i had everything crossed for you.

If you either of you want a chat over the next few days, you know where to find me  


Great big hug to you both


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Jim the Cat said:


> BFN this morning.


Sorry to hear that Jim. I hope it's third time lucky for you.



Jim the Cat said:


> And sunburn from yesterday's one day summer.


I was more afraid of drowning than burning on the London to Cambridge Cycle Ride on Sunday, but the weather turned out almost perfect and I came home a little red.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

M J said:


> Catch- come back!


You're wish is my command MJ!!

Hi to all, apologies for not being around at all just lately, it's not because I don't want to be, or because I've forgotten about all my friends on here, it's just been a crazy few months in both good and bad ways..

Angie is ok, she's now 37 weeks and is huge! She's been struck with terrible pains since 16 weeks, which it seems are down to the previous cesarian scar tissue. It's meant that this pregnancy hasn't been at all enjoyable for her, which is a real shame as you all now how hard it is to get to this stage in the first place!
7 weeks ago, Angie's Grandma was diagnosed as having cancer. She was perfectly well until the week before whnen she'd started with what we thought was a tummy bug. However, we lost her last weeks after just 6 weeks of fighting what turned out to be an extremely aggressive ovarian and stomach cancer. She finally went very peacefully withe her family around her, which was a realt blessing in the end, but tbh it's still a real shock to us all as she was so well such a short time ago! Angie's done me proud, as usual, in how she's handled the situation, despite her being so close to her Nan as she was brought up by her!
Business wise... been absolutely crazy, in fact I could do with it not going quite so well tbh. Feels great though, not mopped a kitchen floor for months (lol)!! 
Angie's booked for another ceserian on August 15th, but I'm still trying to persuade her to attempt a natural delivery as the recovery period is just long for me to have off work! It'll be her choice in the end of course, but I could really do with her being up and back on her feet in less than 6 weeks!!

TJ has turned into a proper little tyke now.. he drives us nuts for the 16 hours a day he's now awake! He's a real cutie... but ONLY on his terms! His speach is a little behind all the other kids his age, and I think that contributes to his mischeiviousness (spelling), but some of it's just because he's a little bugger!! lmao..... Lord help us when baby arrives! lol

Anyway.. I do think of you all often, and will attempt to catch up with all your journeys, time allowing, but I just wanted to say hi and let you all know where we're at!
By the way, we've chosen "Mollie Malvina" for the name, the Malvina being her late Grandmother's name!

Take care all...

Catch, Angie & TJ

xxx


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey all,
sorry ive been very very very very distantant of late, what with the new job an all, i havent had much time to breath, nor a hol since christmas,staffing levels ect,ect.
I just popped on to say hi and wish every body the best of luck with everything. 
Good luck for august 15th catch.. your finger nails will be near non noticable by the time the day comes.
Mj your moving AGAIN  , wow, are you sure your not a traveller  

Everything ok on Trinnys side, were going for a 20 week scan at 22 weeks   cant wait to see lill me on the screen  
Hi to every one else, sorry its only breif but im working right at this mo.
will hope to be with you all again soon.

neo.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey guys

Catch- lovely to see you back- hugs all round

Davey- Welcome back! enjoy your next scan! 

Neil-hows you?

hi to everyone else

Well we are moved- still some unpacking to do- have completed all our adoption paperwork with our social worker just have a few bits to touch up our end- panel is set for end of this month however may have to out on hold for a few weeks as SW wants us unpacked ready to look at matches once approved!

we are not moving again!(well not for alot of years if needed) this is our home for a very long long time!

xxxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Davey, nice to see things are moving for you and everything is well.

M J nearly there then with the Adoption, welldone.

Catch i thought you had left the country, nice to see everything is going well


Keep in touch everybody!!


----------



## DanielF (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi all,

First time posting on this site. Found out early March this year the DW POF so just at the start of the IVF journey using DE's. Currently on the waiting list at Bourn Hall.

Decided to do my bit as well to help couples in reverse situation, just stating this journey to !!!

Encouraging to know others have had success stories and good to know there are others in a similar situation to chat to here as have felt a little isolated up till now.

Daniel


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Wellcome Daniel,

Glad you have joined us, we are great bunch on here although it is quiet at the moment we are starting to get some new people on board.

There are people on here at various stages of Fertility treatment but we can all pass on help support to one another.

I have been using this site now for about 3 years, the best thing i have found,kept me sane through it all.

Just fire away anytime to any of us chaps, have a rant exchange advice what ever you like.

We are also looking at running a male chat night soon if your interested, just pop your name on the chat night thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91179.0

Take care and keep in touch Jon


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Daniel,

Welcome to the site.  I've been posting for about 6 months and have found lots of useful advice as well as lots of completely silly threads on some of the boards that keep things in perspective.

Do you know how long you'll have to be on the waiting list?

Jim


----------



## DanielF (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Jim, 

We are not sure how long the wait will be. We joined the list at position 65, but it really depends on who donates and if any one before us in the list is a match, we were told the wait can be anything from a few weeks to about 18 months.
My DW has just started HRT, as having to kick start periods again,  got to have 3 to 4 normal monthly cycles until she can go through a practice IVF cycle. So we are probably at least 6 months away from being in a position to receive any DE's, but at least we are on the waiting list.

Daniel


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Good evening all,  

Got a bit of free time considering my bosses have to pass and check all the documents they requested a week ago all in one go "lmfao" they arent happy but hey, nor am I. ******* like my bosses want shooting !!!!

Trinny is doing fine, growing like a baloon  

Loving every min when im at home, still got to do the nursey though,   work never ends  

My appologies for not introducing myself to the new comers... Hi guy's    

Im sure you'll find all the information and support that you need or want to hear from here be it good or bad.. 

were all suporters on here and would like to think the support / help / advice given can help you in one way or another.

There are thousands of people going through various treatments,and many post on here, dont be afraid to ask questions or discuss how you feel !!

I started out not knowing what to expect but im glad I made friends on here. ( one bieng the all seeing, all knowing, the ORICLE )

Which reminds me.... Hey niel.. hows things your end ?? How's the sun burn after your last ride ?   Did you manage to wade your way through the last cycle ??     

to all the new comers Hi, Im sure you'll find great advice and sometimes piece of mind bieng in contact with this board.

Orical..... 
Keep us updated this month,

Mj how you doin ( joey style )  

Nicky what you up to these days ??

Chesire cheese... hi your doin great on here..

Just one question ?? where are all the guys from last year ?? 
Im goin to have to do yet more button bashing and let the guys know there are new member's that need our/your help to get through the toughest of times.

Any way i better go ive rambled enough for now,
sorry to any one ive missed,, To the new guy's .... we are here.. we will talk and chat to you.. it just takes time..

Neo


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Davey said:


> Which reminds me.... Hey niel.. hows things your end ?? How's the sun burn after your last ride ?   Did you manage to wade your way through the last cycle ??


No sunburn this time, and I didn't drown either. I was convinced I was going to get wet at some point, but as we drove down to the start at Waltham Abbey, it looked like perfect cycling weather. Enough clouds to keep things cool, but plenty of blue as well. The sort of day that would be perfect if it stayed that way, but would probably develop into heavy showers.

To cut a long story short, I never saw any showers and I made it from Waltham Abbey to Midsummer Green in 4.5 hours. It wouldn't impress Lance Armstrong, but it was quick enough for me.


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

dhneil said:


> To cut a long story short, I never saw any showers and I made it from Waltham Abbey to Midsummer Green in 4.5 hours. It wouldn't impress Lance Armstrong, but it was quick enough for me.


Neil, you're putting me to shame - I'm supposed to be putting in the miles while on holiday, but can't motivate myself to ride in the heat. Where do you stand on shimano vs campagnolo?


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Davey,

Nice to see you back on board and things are going well for you both.
Nicky is now in the admin side of things, she passed over the male side to me and M J, i know M J 
has been really busy moving and the adoption side of things so i am sure we will see her pop back up.

Whats this about bike rides, i would need a Paramedic following behind me ,lol


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey Gents!

Davey- thanks for the pm- so glad you and trin are doing so well- enjoy doing the nursery- you guys have waited long enough to get ickle things for your baby!

Catch- not long now till the arival of another Catch/angie Jr! keep us informed! 

Neil- i am all worn out just thinking how far you rode! hows you DW and DD?

CC- hows you and Debs? 

Jim- hows things with you and DW- so sorry your last tx didnt work-enjoy some time out.

Hi to everyone else!

As CC said- Nicky is now doing a combo of mod/admin stuff on FF! so you have me and CC to look after you guys 

Well Stu and i moved house 3 weeks ago dont feel like we have stopped- we got the keys on 16th July and painted whole house within 5 nights (both work) and moved in on 23rd July- we are nearly all unpacked- its a lovely house in a lovely area! today we got out super king size bed del! its yummy! our adoption approval panel has been put back to 11th Sept (only 11days) so that means a few extra weeks to settle!

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Jim the Cat said:


> Where do you stand on shimano vs campagnolo?


As my last attempt to do a simple puncture repair held for about 10 seconds, I don't feel qualified to comment. I've got Shimano, 'cos that's what was on the bike when I bought it.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi all,

Just wanted to pop in and give you all a quick update....

Angie's been in labour since Friday night!!!!!!!! We went in Saturday lunch time as the contractions were 5 mins apart and strong, she was 2cm dilated, but the cervix was quite thick still, 2 hours later they stopped!! They asked her to stay in but I took her home and dragged her around a local lake (and managed not to take my rods so that was something) which was a 6 mile walk, took us 4 hours she was waddling so bad lol. 

Anyway, she's been contracting erratically ever since, 1am this morning she was getting them every 5 mins again, I left it till 2 o'clock and said "if you have another one this quick I'll call the ozzy...." kiss of death as the next one took 35 mins!!!! Again she's been having them irregularly ever since!

We went to see the midwife for a routine appointment this afternoon, she gave Angie a sweep, she says still 2cm dilated but cervix is much thinner.

She managed to touch Mollie's head quite easily and said all is in place and she'd be surprised if we don't have her tonight......... however......... still waiting!!!

More news as it's made..................

Catch (Oracle)


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Catch.

Poor lady has been going since Friday  , poor love.

Keep us all posted 

Cheese


----------



## DanielF (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi All,

A quick question to which I would be interested to hear anyones views/experiences. I was wondering what, if anything, people have told family, friends and colleagues about having IVF treatment and anyone having DE's.

Me and DW have kept it fairly low key at the moment as we are just starting out. Have told close family and a couple of friends and line managers at work.

Would appreciate any views / experiences.

Cheers 

Daniel


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya Daniel,

Personally we started off with our 1st cycle of IVF treatment and told everybody.

After 4 failed attempts we learnt to keep to close family and very close friends, not that we felt uncomfortable about telling people and them knowing, for us it was more having to tell so many people it had failed or people asking how it was all going.

The best way i can advise is do as you are already doing, and hopefully you will be telling the whole World after.
Make sure you both have good support throughout the process, we told our families what happens through the whole process they totally understood it all and that helped us a lot.

Hope this helps in someway

Regards Cheese


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

Daniel - We told our immediate families and we also told our employers as there was so much time out of work required for trips to hospitals for tests, scans, poking and prodding, etc. We found that everybody we told was very supportive BUT we were selective about who we told as we didn't want it public knowledge.



Catch - Any update fella? Fingers and toes crossed for both of you


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

M J said:


> hows you DW and DD?


DD has a bit of a cold and hasn't been sleeping too well, so we're all a bit tired and grumpy.

DW had another appointment today and the outcome is that we've abandoned this cycle :-( We were expecting that to be the outcome as there was no sign of AF although it was weeks overdue. We'll have to wait a bit for DW's cycle to return to normal before we can have another go. On the upside, we still have all our frosties, snoozing in their little igloo.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Cheers Loki...

Update is... she's still labouring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Getting a little frustrating is this, start/stop/start/stop... she's just not quite managing to tip over and maintain regular strong contractions! Every time we think she's there (ie having them for an hour or more regular intevals, etc) she goes and eases off!! Total wind-up!!! lol

Neil... sorry to hear you've had to pull out of this cycle fella!

Catch


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Any news Catch??

Hope all is well

Cheese


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi guy's,

Yo catch, whats happening ?? fill us in buddy

Niel Sorry to hear that the cycle has been dropped, gutted for you.
hope your DD ges better soon,

hey to everyone else

neo


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Very quickly.......

still labouring, was at ozzy yesterday who want to induce her, but we not happy with that as previous section! Went to see midwife after ozzy who gave her another sweep, babies 3cm lower than on Monday but cervix still at 2cm and not altered!! 
She's had loads of much stronger contractions today, but still not maintaining them! Dragged her around yet another lake this afternoon.... just keeping everything crossed that she does it before Tuesday as they gave us till then before they intervene! Angie's getting totaly worn out with it all now as you can imagine, so just hope she can crack it soon!! Thanks for the pm's and messages...

Catch


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry to intrude  

Just popped in to see if there is any news on Catch, Angie and little bubs arrival, if your reading Catch Hope all is well .......Big hugs to you and your family 

x x x x


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

After the longest labour in the history of man kind, the Chesterfield Royal hospital finally decided to give Angie a little help today.

We arrived at 8am and had the iv penicillin (gbs previously) straight away, followed by an internal which confirmed 3cm dilated, cervix effaced but prosterior and thick. Angie was having zero contractions.

9.40am, with some difficulty the membranes were broken, at which point absolutely no waters were evacuated (we've known for some time she was onthe low side of tolerance for waters inthe membrane... but expected at least a trickle! lol).

10am, iv hormone induction commenced at .5ml p/hr.

1.30pm, change of shift in midwifery team, internal showed 6cm dilated, but no idea how as now on 4ml p/hr drip and nothing happening on the ecg monitor contraction wise.

2.30pm... Angie's climbing the walls... she's going for zero pain relief, not even had a puff on the gas and air and has been having massive contractions every minute and a half for the last 45 mins.

3pm, I tell the m/w I think Angie's having bearing down pains, m/w dismisses this saying it's just the baby turning (she was face up initially), they'll do another internal at 5pm.

3.10pm, I call for another midwife as ours has lost control, Angie is panicking, she's literally tearing the iv's outof her arms (now been 45 mins without the iv anti-biotics) and breaking the bed into man pieces, she's now asking for pain relief and I'm convinced she's very nearly ready to push.

3.25pm, ward manager decides she should administer 50ml pethedin, this is given at 3.30pm, when she says "are you feeling like pushing" (by now been telling them she's having bearing down pains for half an hour!)

3.39pm, Angie's had just 5 more contractions and I'm cutting the cord to release our new baby daughter, Mollie, into the world! 2hrs of crazyiness after over 2 weeks of constant contractions and she's in our arms. Another 10 mins before the pethedin will kick in! lol

At 6lb2oz she's a lmost a full lb heavier than big bro TJ was, but she just seems tiny to us. She alert, awake, very peacful and an absolute delight to have inour arms finally.

Must say that the first midwife redeemed herself completely, in the last 9 mins she was fantastic, and her expertise prevented Angie having a single stitch... for which we're both extremely greatful 

Had to leave them at 8pm, which was a real wrench, TJ was already in bed by the time I got home too so gutted not to have seen him at all today (first time ever!) but just can't wait to take him to meet his little sis tomorrow, and hopefully bring her and Mummy home with us!

Thank you all for your support and encouragement, e-mails texts and pm's, we truly appreciate it!

Will leave you with a picture of my latest and last little sweetheart... "Mollie".....










Catch


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

​
CONGRATULATIONS CATCH & ANGIE​
Welcome To The World Baby Mollie​
       ​
Love and Baby hugs

Trinity & Neo xxxxxxx


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations to you all!

Jim


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry to gatecrash but *Catch*, Mollie is absolutely gorgeous (as if you need telling eh)!!

    

I am so pleased for you all, huge congratulations to you, Angie and TJ and a massive well done Angie on the VBAC!

    

Chux xx​


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Another gatecrasher !!!

Catch - She is lovely !!! Even made my DH go gooey when he seen her !!!

Congratulations to you, Angie and your family !!! 

T xx


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations Catch!


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Congratulations Catch.  

I hope Angie is getting some serious pampering. She's earned it.

Neil


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Well congratulations to Catch and all the family and Welcome to your new lovely addition​







[/center]


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry, another gatecrasher!
Congratulations Catch!!  Great news and hats off to your Mrs...
Love,
Jen (Mrs Jim the Cat).
xxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Interesting night last night. DW went out about 7:30 for a meal in town and I settle in for a quiet night. 

About 9:00 p.m. I go out to the kitchen to make a coffee and I see flashing blue lights out the front. I take a butchers and there's a very large Police Landrover that looks like it's probably armoured, 2 jam jars blocking the road, a couple of unmarked cars and armed police on our drive pointing machine guns at the neighbours' house. It's all a bit unexpected and I watch for a bit and then go back to the TV as nothing much is happening. Every so often I take a look to see what's going on.

I never saw anybody taken out of the house but by about 10 some of the armed officers were packing up and going home. There's a jam jar parked across our drive and there's still a copper with a machine gun on our drive. I counted 14 uniformed officers at one point plus 3 guys in suits who looked like they were in charge. As the number of uniforms decreases, 2 recovery trucks turn up and start picking up the neighbour's cars. Eventually DW gets back and has to park a way down the road as our drive is still blocked.

The jam jar was still parked across our drive at 3 a.m., but it was gone by the time we got up.

On this evening's news, 2 men have been arrested in Stevenage in connection with the recent triple murder in Bishops Stortford! It's hard to believe it's the lads from next door, but that's what it looks like! It's totally unbelievable.


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

... and a very stressful Saturday morning. Evelyn requires a blood test for a possible food allergy and we tried to get a blood sample this morning. The nurses put on some "magic cream" to numb the arms. This was under a clear plastic patch and when this was removed, it must have been like removing a large plaster. poor Evelyn was very upset. 

Actually trying to take the blood sample was even worse. The nurses couldn't get a sample and we were sent back to children's A&E to get the paediatricians to take the sample, but the paediatricians weren't there and another nurse had a try, with no more luck. At this point we'd all had enough and we went home, feeling very stressed. 

Poor DW will have go back in for yet another try on Monday :-(


----------



## Louise29 (Mar 24, 2007)

Another gatecrasher sorry

Catch - Mollie is gorgeous. Congratulations.

dhneil - My dd had to have a blood test for her food allergies, instead of the cream they used a freeze spray. The spray  works straight away so no waiting around like with magic cream. It worked and they managed to get blood from the stone so to speak. Good luck. 

Lou


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey Gents

Catch- Molly is so scrummy- TJ is now a big brother! sorry its lates however congrtulations!

Davey- hows you and trin doing? 

Neil- hope Eva is ok- hows things with you?

Jim the cat- how be u?

hey to everyone else!

Well our news is we go to our approval panel on Tue- am totally c*apping my pants ! the panel is made up of 13 people! been told i have to answer a question that they will ask on the day! 

Hugs

xxxx

opppppppppsssss forgot CC- hows u buddy?

x


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi there!

Snowed under since the start of term.

Good luck for tomorrow MJ - 13 people sounds lots.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks Jim

Got the list today of who is who at the panel! its scary!

xx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

M J

I assume the panel is over now. I hope it all went well.

Please keep us informed.

Neil


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes M J how did it all go for you hun

Had my fingers crossed for you

Hope all is well for everybody else!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

WE GOT APPROVED

Its still got to be signed off offically however we have no worries on that!

sorry i didnt post yesterday!

Thank you all for showing you care
xxx


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Well done to you both.  You should be really chuffed.

Lets hope it is not too long until you have the patter of tiny (or not so tiny) feet.

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

M J that is fab news, i know how much you wanted to get through this and how much you both wanted to be parents

I would like to congratulate you both and a great big WELLDONE , your going to be great parents.

Lots of Love Cheese  xxxx


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Well done MJ (they'd have to be mad not to).

I'm really pleased for you.

Neil


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Lads

Thank you neil- hows things your end?

Jim the cat- Well hello young Mr james! did you enjoy your sat night phone call- your DW is lovely

Catch- how are you?

Davey- hows u?

Well mr Cheese is on his jollypops! 

If anyone fancies a chat session any time then please let me know cos i would love to get the "mens chat night" going again (i can do anynight other then a weds-do adoption chat on weds)

Hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry chaps, i hope all is well with everybody.

I have been on everyday apart from my holiday and now i am going on another in next week so i will disappear for another week.

Just having a mad month or so at the moment, but it looking more likely that we will be starting the Adoption process in January which i think is good news for us

Keep posting folks, never known all these boards to be so quiet!!


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry to have been so quiet recently.  Overwhelmed at work.  I've got 2 newly qualified teachers to look after (both superb, but time consuming).  My boss announced she was pg and then has been off for weeks with appalling morning sickness/associated problems.  Really pleased for her, but gutted for us.  Also it leaves me with more work and uncertainty.

Good news is that the PCTs in our area have changed.  We now qualify for NHS support for treatment.   

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Jim thats good to hear that you will be able to have NHS funding, it will certainly help on the pocket.

Do you know how many cycles you will allowed.

How are is ther other half too, is everything ok


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

One NHS shot, then back to the savings.

Mrs JtC is working really hard.  She's happy working for herself, but permanently worn out.

All OK chez Cheese?


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

All is great cheers Jim.

Poor Custard needs to slow down a bit, you will have to treat her something nice at the weekend.

Things are great at home, Mrs Cheese is really improving by the day hence our 2nd holiday in less than 2 weeks    

Good to see you are getting a shot though from the NHS, which is great news.

Say hello to Custard for me


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Where is everyone?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Jim the Cat said:


> Where is everyone?


Young Mr James ........... i am here! hows u and your lovely DW!


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Jim the Cat said:


> Where is everyone?


The lights are on, but there ain't nobody home


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

M J said:


> Young Mr James ........... i am here! hows u and your lovely DW!


Got in from school 20 minutes ago. 13 hour working days can't be right can they?

DW still working hard with her business and is helping her recently retired uncle and aunt to set up the sales end of their alpaca farming enterprise.

It feels a bit like we only see each other on Saturdays 

MJ - all well with you?

Neil - No more hitmen in the neighbourhood?

Jim


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm here just got back from my hols

Hello!!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> I'm here just got back from my hols
> 
> Hello!!


Oh yes your second holiday in a matter of weeks! 

How is everyone?

xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

M J , i know got the holiday bug now

I could do with another


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> M J , i know got the holiday bug now
> 
> I could do with another


you can only have another if you take me with ya!


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> M J , i know got the holiday bug now
> 
> I could do with another


Is your tan fading in the rain already?


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Jim don't tempt me   , only been back less than a week and i have already started looking   

How is everybody anyway, quiet again  , what is everybody upto


----------



## Jim the Cat (Mar 2, 2007)

Made it to half-term!  

Looking forward to some of this  and lots less of this   

Hope you're all well.

Jim


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Cheshire Cheese said:


> How is everybody anyway, quiet again , what is everybody upto


I seem to have been very busy, i just don't remember actually doing very much 

I've finally got my new PC up and running. To the technically inclined it's a Core 2 Duo with 1GB RAM and 160GB hard disk. I also have a 200GB disk in the old machine which will be transferred to the new machine shortly. Windows Vista seems to be a real turkey, but Linux really flies on this beauty.

We'll be disappearing off to Lanzarote in a week's time for some lovely winter sun.


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Neil, you cant beat winter sun, its the best.

Just wish we could have it over here all year around


----------



## Loki (Jun 21, 2007)

Back from my hols too - running and biking up and down mountains for fun! 

Got very wet, very muddy and very sore!


----------



## Davey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi guys,

Im really sorry for abandoning you all, My new job of 12 months has taken up all my spare time and can hardly find time for myself.

As most of the Female Mods allready know Me and DW are about dew any time i would like to say I am absolutly Brickin.

There has been a hive of actvities going on in our lives over the past year so we havent been 100 % ourselves,

Looking out for others and family ect,ect,

I would love to have one day with my DW where WE can do as we please instead of worrying about everything or every one else.

But then again wewont have to worry about anything else other than baby soon.

MJ Fab new's Hun I knew it work for you and DP.
Keep us updated

Nicky,
Hope your well and everything is ok.

This is just a passing visit so my apollogies to every one else that i have not mentioned..

Stay well guy's look after one another

Neo Triny & Bump


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Good to hear things are going well for you Neo 


Regards Jon


----------

